# F1 2011 fastest Lap and fair DW online racing.



## tmitch45

I was thinking of organising or starting a thread for fastest lap times on various tracks where we could focus on one track for a period of time (say a week or so) and people could post up their best lap time with photo evidence inorder to be considered for the title. To keep things on a level playing field all assists are permitted and the recorded lap should be completed in time attack so there are no issues with traffic or effects of tyre wear/fuel loads etc. I can't remember if adjustments to the car can be made in time attack but if they are then they are also permitted. The lap you are posting must have been allowed by the game i.e. no invalid laps due to corner cutting. After the alloted time the person with the fastest lap recorderd gets to choose the next track. This way we can all have a go regardless of playing platform. what do people think?

Let start with one of my favorate tracks. The Yas Marina track in Abu Dhabi. I'll post my time later once I can get a photo!


----------



## tmitch45

Ok so I might have confused people. Its not Time attack we need to use its 'Time Trail' with is in 'Proving Grounds'.

Appologies for the delay in getting a lap and a photo but here it is at last. I used quick set-up with one incriment towards the right which gives 'high' top speed and 'low' downforce. I used the Red Bull car but I'm not sure if car choice has an impact in Time trial. I had autobox, traction on full, abs on, no brake assist and it was a dry lap.

Best time after 11 laps was *1:35.749*. I think there is a little more to give as no all corners were perfect. Anyway see photo below


----------



## koolaid_guy

will have to try get this back


----------



## TheGav

I borrowed my 2011 to my mate whilst i ignore my wife with MW3, but when i get it back I will deffo be posting here.


----------



## Waxamomo

Another 23 days and 4 hours until I get my copy, then i'll be getting involved in this


----------



## jmitchell91

decorating my bedroom just now but i will try and set a lap before the end of the week


----------



## tmitch45

Nice one mate good surname by the way! Its just a bit of fun am trying to drum up some friendly competition and even a DW race but there doesn't seem to be enough people with the game as yet!


----------



## DiscoTD5

I'll have a go sometime this week and see what I can do.


----------



## tmitch45

Am I really the fastest on the Yas Marina track in Abu Dhabi (very doubtful) or hasn't anyone tried it yet?


----------



## terrymcg

Ill give it a go mate!


----------



## terrymcg

My best after a quick 5 laps before the boss kicked me off!

Just noticed you cant even read that! It was a 1:29...............

Okay it was a 1:38!


----------



## Dannbodge

I got this brand new for £10 the other day. I'll get on it

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Dan J

Dannbodge said:


> I got this brand new for £10 the other day. I'll get on it
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


:doublesho really!!!! Where's that from? Ps3 or Xbox?


----------



## Dannbodge

Yeah.
It's brand new in Game for £20. I had a voucher for £10 though

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## rich-hill

not home for a few days but will give it ago went in home


----------



## Dan J

Will be getting my Xbox copy after boxing day so will put up some lap times.


----------



## bannan

I got the 1.34.323 but ps3 crashed so did a 134.400 to get photo. will keep trying as sure I can get better as my final sector was quicker the first go.

I would be up for online race if enough people wannted to do a race.

PSN : GBANNAN if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Deano

picked this up for £15 notes the other day so i'll have a blast later.


----------



## tmitch45

Nice one Bannan did you use pad or wheel? I'll have a go again later to see if I can get near to you!! I'd def be up for a playstation f1 2011 race if enough people.


----------



## bannan

tmitch45 said:


> Nice one Bannan did you use pad or wheel? I'll have a go again later to see if I can get near to you!! I'd def be up for a playstation f1 2011 race if enough people.


I used a pad, tempted to buy a wheel but still thinking how I can practically mount it. Did you use a pad?


----------



## TheGav

Im up for a DW race

Soul1assassin PSN

Please, if you add me attach a message saying DW or something please.


----------



## tmitch45

bannan said:


> I used a pad, tempted to buy a wheel but still thinking how I can practically mount it. Did you use a pad?


I use a wheel its the logitech driving force GT wheel. I have it mounted on an old computer desk on casters. So I just wheel it into the lounge to use and the then put it away in a cupboard after. What settings did you use in the set up menu?

I'm hoping to have a go later to see what I can do. Haven't played over xmas so may take a bit of getting into the zone!


----------



## tmitch45

Had another go last night and managed a 1:33.950 (pic below) after about 17 laps using the settings a had before, full traction, auto box using wheel and pedals. It seemed a good lap but feel there is still a little more time to be gained.










Bannan, I was thinking about changing the circuit shortly as not many people are posting laps and it may be because this is one of the later circuits in the game so people might not be familiar with. As your the only other person to post so far do you want to choose the next circuit? I'll add you on my PS contacts list so maybe if there are enough people a DW F1 2011 race could be on the cards very soon! I'll also add anyone who has posted their contact on this or the other thread I started! Happy new year to you all.


----------



## bannan

I cant remember off the top of my head what the settings are, 
something along the lines of:

aero:
f - 9
r - 7

balance:
f - 10
r - 10

ride height 
f - 2
r - 2
spring stiffness
f - 10
r - 10

cant remember the alignment settings but were pretty much as standard for the game.

Well done, I had another go last night and was in the running for a 0.600 ish improvement but cut one of the final corners and it was invalidated, lol.

Could try doing spa?


----------



## TheGav

Im up for a Monza time Trial?


----------



## tmitch45

Ok monza or spa I don't really mind bannan its your choice as you posted a time.


----------



## TheGav

Im happy with either of them...prefer Monza, but Spa is good.

Shall we say we will change every 1st of the month?


----------



## tmitch45

Sounds good to me then lets go with spa from now on and they change either when we all agree to (i.e. we can't beat the set time) or its the 1st of the month. Its your choice next time 'thegav' thanks for your input to the thread.


----------



## TheGav

No prob mate...ill try get on for an hour tonight.

Still struggling with setups though


----------



## tmitch45

Gav I don't tend to bother with the in-depth setup. I just use the quick setup and it seems to work fine! In my experience unless you have hours to spend quick setup is the way.


----------



## TheGav

My mate swears on setups, but I have had faster laps with the standard setups than the low downforce advised ones.


----------



## TheGav

1:49.140 Spa

I'll upload proof if it can't be beaten, but I reckon there is at least 3 seconds to gain on that


----------



## tmitch45

I'll have a go tomorrow or friday to see what I can do. What are you using wheel/pad, traction on/off, auto gears?


----------



## TheGav

PS3

Pad, TC on, Auto box, ABS on..no other assist except racing line.


----------



## tmitch45

Had a few laps after work and managed a best of 1:44.303 for Spa (see below). I used the middle (average) setup on the quick set-up and had TC on, Auto gears, abs on and used a wheel and pedals.


----------



## TheGav

I need a wheel lol


----------



## tmitch45

I must admit its a lot easier with a wheel! I don't think I could get anywhere near that time with a pad!


----------



## TheGav

My mate says the same.
I can beat him when we ply equal and he don't use his wheel.
Once he gets the wheel out, its game over for me.


----------



## vRS Carl

Did this today at Silverstone using the Controller. Really need to get a wheel! Currently working my way through my first season with Lotus after finishing 4 Seasons on 2010.

Not bad to only be 700ths of a second behind Alonso and Vettel. :car: I reckon with a wheel I could knock another 2-3 secs off that time.


----------



## tmitch45

Carl, welcome to the thread! we are having a go at the fastest lap time achieved in 'time trial' under 'proving grounds' section of game on different tracks and then choosing another. For the next week or so we are all trying Spa and the person with the fastest lap (with photo proof) picks next either when we agree a time cannot be bettered or at the end of Jan. The lap needs to be completed in time trial as tyre choice, tyre wear, fuel etc don't come into it so its more of a level playing field. Have a go and post up a time its just for fun and means we can compete accross all the formats.

I use the Logitech Driving Force GT Wheel which for the money is excellent and I think gives an advantage over the pad. its available at argos for about £90 see below if you have any xmas vouchers/money!

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...002901&langId=-1&searchTerms=DRIVING+FORCE+GT


----------



## TheGav

Hi Carl..

Welcome to the thread mate.
Im going to try get a few laps in tonight if the lads aint on MW3


----------



## vRS Carl

Cheers Gav.

I haven't had chance to do the race yet as i've been man down with Man Flu.

Feeling a bit better today so hopefully will be able to smash out the race and do a few more races:thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

tmitch45 said:


> Carl, welcome to the thread! we are having a go at the fastest lap time achieved in 'time trial' under 'proving grounds' section of game on different tracks and then choosing another. For the next week or so we are all trying Spa and the person with the fastest lap (with photo proof) picks next either when we agree a time cannot be bettered or at the end of Jan. The lap needs to be completed in time trial as tyre choice, tyre wear, fuel etc don't come into it so its more of a level playing field. Have a go and post up a time its just for fun and means we can compete accross all the formats.
> 
> I use the Logitech Driving Force GT Wheel which for the money is excellent and I think gives an advantage over the pad. its available at argos for about £90 see below if you have any xmas vouchers/money!
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...002901&langId=-1&searchTerms=DRIVING+FORCE+GT


Roger that. I shall do the next one that way then :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

Just done Spa in 1:47.603 using a controller. I know i can get quicker as i realised about 5 laps in that i had KERS:lol:

Don't think i'll be anywhere near 1:44 though. Will post up pics later when SWMBO allows me back on it


----------



## TheGav

oooo..im going to have to try harder.

What set up you using Carl?


----------



## vRS Carl

I chose RedBull as no doubt that's fastest in the real world (not sure about the game:lol

Just used the quick car setup and put it on dry track (all the way to the right). As i said i reckon i could get it a bit quicker as I'm not used to using KERS (Lotus doesn't have it) and only noticed halfway through the 6th lap


----------



## vRS Carl

Is there anyway to turn the ghost off in this mode as it does my **** in when it's just in front of you


----------



## TheGav

Yeah there is...I have turned mine off
Not sure how without switching on the PS.

There is deffo an option though


----------



## tmitch45

It doesn't matter if its always behind you:thumb:


----------



## TheGav

tmitch45 said:


> It doesn't matter if its always behind you:thumb:


Good point lol


----------



## vRS Carl

tmitch45 said:


> It doesn't matter if its always behind you:thumb:


Yeah but as i am a ham fisted mofo my lap times vary by anything up to 3 secs depending on if i get a bit over exuberant :car:


----------



## TheGav

1:46.572...

I aint going to get into the 1:44's I don't think lol


----------



## TheGav




----------



## vRS Carl

Here's the proof of mine. That's my username too if anyone wants to add me but I'm not often online.










About to attack it again now that SWMBO has gone to bed. Most normal blokes would be watching porn :lol:


----------



## vRS Carl

Here is my latest. 1:45.836. I don't think I will do any better than that without a wheel. But i knew i could find another couple of seconds 

This was done with the quick car setup on third from the right (last Average setting before going to dry) which just goes to show that the farthest to the right setting isn't always the quickest


----------



## tmitch45

Maybe you could switch onto babestation while the game loads up:thumb: Best of both worlds!


----------



## vRS Carl

tmitch45 said:


> Maybe you could switch onto babestation while the game loads up:thumb: Best of both worlds!


I have 100mb Broadband and there are websites like xHamster about. :doublesho


----------



## tmitch45

Had another go last night and managed a 1:43.671 pic below. There may be a few tenths still to get out of the lap. I had another go online last night prob did about 6-7 races. About half were ruined by people deliberately taking people off but after a while they got bored and left the lobby. It was better later on and very funny listening to what others were saying. It was very much the guys from the UK v's the rest of the world!


----------



## TheGav

Im no where near lol..

Going to have to put it on the 50 inch see if that helps lol


----------



## tmitch45

I'm going to add a few people from here onto my contacts list so next time I'm playing online maybe a few of us can race?

Gav get a wheel you will be amazed at the difference you feel more in control and using DRS and KERS is so easy. I bet its really difficult using the pad!


----------



## tmitch45

Ok I've added all those on this and other threads who gave out their user name. Hopefully there are about four/five of us now who could potentially race at some point not exactally sure how to go about setting it up though. So far we have..... 

banan
The Gav
Carl vrs
Supermegamonkey
and me tmitch45

all on PS3 format I think. If anyone fancies a go tonight I'll be on from about 9:30ish depending on when my pregnant and very tired wife goes to bed!


----------



## TheGav

Got the add mate thanks.
Im getting better lol









Still not good enough though yet


----------



## vRS Carl

tmitch45 said:


> Ok I've added all those on this and other threads who gave out their user name. Hopefully there are about four/five of us now who could potentially race at some point not exactally sure how to go about setting it up though. So far we have.....
> 
> banan
> The Gav
> Carl vrs
> Supermegamonkey
> and me tmitch45
> 
> all on PS3 format I think. If anyone fancies a go tonight I'll be on from about 9:30ish depending on when my pregnant and very tired wife goes to bed!


Lol my wife is the same so i have to wait till she goes to bed or is watching something on her laptop. I might be on later depending on her and bubba. Will add you once i next go on.

Your not kidding about using KERS/DRS on the pad. The number of times i've gone to press KERS and hit DRS and spun out!!

Think i might treat myself to a wheel. I needed to borrow one to get the RedBull X2010 in GT5. That still took all day then.

I think one of us can organise a race and have it locked apart from invites. Not sure i'd have to look. Do you need the VIP Pass for online play?

Also have you seen the apparent Global record for Spa. It 1:16 which i think is utter ******** but that's what it said when i had a look. Unless i misread and that was all tracks but i don't think so.


----------



## tmitch45

There is no way anyone did that time in time trial and without cutting corners! Some have posted quicker times but they have been 1:42 - 1:43 which I could believe and I think these have also been done in the race or in qualifying on soft tires which makes a different. I would say I'm reasonable at driving games not the best but there is no way anyone has done a lap of that track 26 seconds faster than me:doublesho

Just looked and I think you do need the VIP code for online play. You should have got one with the game I think. It might be worth checking though as I don't know why you would need an additional code to access what is a popular part of the game? If you haven't got a VIP code might be worth sercing on google to see if there is a code generator for it or to see if there is anyway around it. Might see you on there later mate!


----------



## tmitch45

Carl just had a quick look and found this on youtube might be worth a go?






Failing that people are selling the codes on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/f1-formula-one-2011-ps3-vip-pass-online-code-playstation-3-/260867985475


----------



## TheGav

Codes is £7 on PSN

I may be on tonight...but on the JD's right now so may be ****e lol


----------



## Dannbodge

I'll do mine tonight. Will be up all night racing online so might as well do it on spa too

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## tmitch45

TheGav said:


> Codes is £7 on PSN
> 
> I may be on tonight...but on the JD's right now so may be ****e lol


A couple of JD's can only help with concentration in my opinion its a fine line tho:thumb:

Dannbodge whats your ps3 name ill add you then a few of us could meet up if all online!


----------



## Dannbodge

tmitch45 said:


> A couple of JD's can only help with concentration in my opinion its a fine line tho:thumb:
> 
> Dannbodge whats your ps3 name ill add you then a few of us could meet up if all online!


I'm on xbox not ps3.
Sold that a few months back

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## vRS Carl

Yeah I've just bought the online pass and accepted the friend requests. 

Will hopefully be on from about 2200 tonight.


----------



## TheGav

can we get a list of addys in one go lads..

Im a bit thick see, ill get confused going trough the thread.
Just copy paste the names and add your own

soul1assassin


----------



## tmitch45

The list so far....

gbannan - bannan 
soul1assassin - the gav
mater2503 - carlvrs
Supermegamonkey 
and me tmitch45


----------



## vRS Carl

tmitch45 said:


> The list so far....
> 
> bannan - gbannan
> soul1assassin - the gav
> mater2503 - *vRS Carl*
> Supermegamonkey
> and me tmitch45


Just corrected that


----------



## bannan

EDIT, new time set. Right, here's my go at Spa. 1.41.958, using DRS as much as I could.


----------



## vRS Carl

bannan said:


> EDIT, new time set. Right, here's my go at Spa. 1.41.958, using DRS as much as I could.


:car::thumb:

That's a quick lap. Are you using a wheel? What setup are you using?


----------



## vRS Carl

This has to be cheating!!


----------



## vRS Carl

I'm gradually getting better


----------



## bannan

vRS Carl; said:


> :car::thumb:
> 
> That's a quick lap. Are you using a wheel? What setup are you using?


No just using the standard controller. pretty much the same setup as I posted when we were doing the Abu Dhabi track. Using DRS on all the straights and as much as possible


----------



## vRS Carl

Gav - Didn't mean to take you out at monza. I got taken out by one of the muppets in front of you and when i was reset to the track it stuck me right in front of you:driver:


----------



## tmitch45

Mate thats a fast lap well done! I'm racing online at the moment joint us if you can I'll see if I can improve my time later.


----------



## vRS Carl

Was a good bit of racing tonight:thumb:

Think i need to learn not to use ABS & TC :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Was good racing better with 20% racing rather than the 3 lap races. Carl you took me out in one race but its fine cos you also took out the guy I was trying to over take only you got him worse so I managed to get past:thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

Oops sorry mate

I think i will go an practice without brake assist etc. 

Mind you at Spa i was in the lead till i stuffed it coming off Les Combes after that i couldn't seem to keep it on the track :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

No worries mate I think you were mid crash when we all collided! That wet race at spa was epic. Unfortunately I was taken out early on in the race so wasn't ever a real contender. I took so much concentration driving in the rain and it was a great leveler. In the latter races there were a lot of very experienced racers with 40-50 ranking points so we did well keeping up!

After the last online race I had another go at a hot lap of spa. I improved my time a little (will post later) but I cannot get anywhere near bannans 1:41.9 at the mo. Think I'll have to start messing with set-ups and that bloke who claims to have done a 1:16 is having a laugh:lol:


----------



## vRS Carl

If it's any consolation Gav took me out at La Source after he ran wide  Somehow I got penalised for it though? 

Been looking at a Wheel today. I found the force GT online for £79.99. But I don't have anywhere to secure it so need to look for a small table or something I can use to attach it to.


----------



## TheGav

Was fun lads cheers, I think i need more online practice.

The wet race was ace, just about lost Mitch when I came out the pits I think.

Mitch, you are damn good at this ain't you. Couldn't touch you in the dry.

Some of my work lads should be on tonight if you fancy it, about 8pm.


----------



## vRS Carl

Shall speak nicely to the boss. :thumb:

I think I'm going to have to get another TV and setup in the spare room. Hopefully when the baby comes along it's a boy so that "Farther & Son" can race together 

If it's a girl she better learn to like it! :lol:


----------



## TheGav

Haha..
That's what I have done, got a 21inch and some Turtle Beach headphones.

Prefer the 21 to the big TV now.


----------



## TheGav

When she due Carl?
Your first?


----------



## tmitch45

Was good last night especially the close but fair racing from you guys. Gav I think we held each other up in the early races cos we were trying so hard not to crash into each other. I should be on about 9-9:30 tonight if you guys fancy it. Which headset do you guys use I think I need one so can join in the chat! Its a bloody pain having to message people and really difficult using the wheel!

Carl congrats on your pregnancy is it your first? My wife is due 8th July and yes thats right its British GP day which I was going to!!! not anymore!! My first son is 2 and a half and enjoys sitting next to me on at the wheel pretending he's driving. Won't belong before we are both using it. Sometimes he has a go on dirt 3 with me doing the pedals and him steering (sort of). He keeps swerving into the crowd tho. When I said why are you crashing he said "I want to wave to the people!!" I'll put some pics up of my set-up so you can see what you might need/want with a wheel.


----------



## TheGav

Im using Turtle Beach PX5's.

http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/ps3-gaming-headsets/ear-force-px5.aspx

Not worth £140 if you just play racing games though, there more designed for Call of Duty and Battlefield type games.....amazing bit of kit tbh.


----------



## tmitch45

Here are some pics of my set-up for driving games. You don't need to spend a fortune to get something reasonable. I use an old pc table on casters so I just wheel it in to play in the evenings then wheel it away and store it in the conservatory.

























The pic below shows the buttons on the wheel. The triangle is DRS and the circle is KERS so its within easy reach of your right thumb without taking your hand off the wheel.









You can spend a fortune on wheel and pedal set-ups and thats before you start on seats and rigs etc. I've found the driving force gt more than adequate for me although it is a more basic of the propper wheels. Next up is the Logitech G25 and G27 which have a clutch pedal and 'H' pattern gear shift in addition to the sequential shift. The top of the range is the Thrustmaster T500 £400ish and the cherry on top is the Ferrari add on wheel for the T500 which looks amazing but is an additional £150 see link below.

http://www.gizmag.com/thrustmaster-ferrari-f1-wheel-add-on/20008/picture/143784/


----------



## tmitch45

TheGav said:


> Im using Turtle Beach PX5's.
> 
> http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/ps3-gaming-headsets/ear-force-px5.aspx
> 
> Not worth £140 if you just play racing games though, there more designed for Call of Duty and Battlefield type games.....amazing bit of kit tbh.


What are they like for listening to music and surround sound blu-ray?


----------



## TheGav

Great set up there, will have to show you a pic of how I play when its tidy lol.

The head set is designed for the PS3.
Has 7.1 surround sound (PS only supports 5.1!!!)
Has 2 bluetooth modules, so i connect it to iMac and listen to music while racing.
They can be connected to anything bluetooth or with an optical output.
Also they can be programmed, for example, on COD, I can switch modes during the game, normal mode when running round shooting and than i have a "footsteps" mode for when I'm camping, it emphasises footstep sounds more.

Great bit of kit, you can hear lots of stuff that you can't hear via your TV.

On F1, you can hear which side cars are coming up from behind.


----------



## TheGav

Re-read your question lol...sorry.

Blu-rays via the head set are amazing, true surround sound with lots of bass.

Music is pretty good too, but I loose a lot of quality listening to MP3's


----------



## vRS Carl

TheGav said:


> When she due Carl?
> Your first?





tmitch45 said:


> Carl congrats on your pregnancy is it your first? My wife is due 8th July and yes thats right its British GP day which I was going to!!! not anymore!! My first son is 2 and a half and enjoys sitting next to me on at the wheel pretending he's driving. Won't belong before we are both using it. Sometimes he has a go on dirt 3 with me doing the pedals and him steering (sort of). He keeps swerving into the crowd tho. When I said why are you crashing he said "I want to wave to the people!!" I'll put some pics up of my set-up so you can see what you might need/want with a wheel.


Farquinicity (our nickname for the baby) is due May 6 and yup it's our first:thumb:


----------



## TheGav

vRS Carl said:


> Farquinicity (our nickname for the baby) is due May 6 and yup it's our first:thumb:


Congratts mate...and good luck

Call the baby 'Megatron'


----------



## vRS Carl

That's a good set up mitch. Think i'll have to invest in a little table etc. :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

TheGav said:


> Call the baby 'Megatron'


:lol:

The reason it's Farquinicty is that we wanted a posh sounding name for a laugh. As we don't know wether it's a boy or girl we chose 2 names (Farquhar and Felicity) which i then mixed together to give Farquinicty:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

So after the online races a had a couple of laps on spa to see what I could do. I managed a 1:42.783 which is nearing what I'm capable of without playing around with settings. Well done dannan it must have been an epic lap I'll see what I can do later using your settings. A few of us will be online later if you fancy a couple of clean 20% races.










Carl/gav what did you think to the 20% racing? I really enjoyed it as there isn't the despiration in the first few corners to get into the lead. Also pitstop strategy plays a part to which adds another dimention. In a few races I had people infront who were defending aggressivily so I hung back and pitted early and got the place off them with fast in and fast out laps!


----------



## TheGav

I love the 20%
Only thing is you can start on the good tyres and not pit till the end, which is what I do, and if you good (i aint) it can give an unfair advantage.

When I play with the lads at work we use tyre wear simulation, really brings in strategy then, plus you can't drive reckless as you have to look after your tyres.

Its a shame about the idiots who want to ram you off the track, I had one in nearly every race last night, damage could solve that issue?


----------



## vRS Carl

Knocked another 10th off

I had one lap were I was 0.383 ahead at the end of the second sector. But instead of using KERS I hit DRS and spun out on Blanchimont


----------



## bannan

tmitch45 said:


> So after the online races a had a couple of laps on spa to see what I could do. I managed a 1:42.783 which is nearing what I'm capable of without playing around with settings. Well done dannan it must have been an epic lap I'll see what I can do later using your settings. A few of us will be online later if you fancy a couple of clean 20% races.
> 
> Carl/gav what did you think to the 20% racing? I really enjoyed it as there isn't the despiration in the first few corners to get into the lead. Also pitstop strategy plays a part to which adds another dimention. In a few races I had people infront who were defending aggressivily so I hung back and pitted early and got the place off them with fast in and fast out laps!


I didnt realise you were racing online last night, would have joined in. I will try and get on tonight if I don't get called out. Sounds like yous have a laugh.


----------



## vRS Carl

I'll try and get on too. I also try and avoid crashing into you lot :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Gav if we play later and we are all in the same room lets try tyre wear if you want?. I didn't realise simulation was off and I could have pitted at any point! I did wonder during some races why you didn't pit till the end. Also players can be kicked out and if there are a couple of us to back one an other up that would be a way around the idiots. Like we discussed accidents happen, people out brake themselves (think I accidently hit you a few times although once we were both in the kitty liiter after seperate accidents so doesn't really count:lol. But those who force people off on the straights or go straight on into people at corners need removing. To kick some one out you highlight their name in the pre race lobby and select them. At that point you can do a 'kick vote'. If we see someone is messing around and knocking people off we can kick them out! You guys might have to message me or tell me as I can still hear some people just can't answer due to not having a head set.

Carl, if you come out of the timetrial and see the screen with your timing on their is an option to look at friends times. You can then click on on of your friend (me for example) and you have the option of load 'players ghost car'. You need to make sure you haven't turned off ghost car and if you have turn it back on. Then go back into time trial and the ghost of my (or anothers) car will be on the screen as well as your might help see what lines people take and give you some more time! I'm going to try that later with 'dannan's' time.

In the lobby there is a graphical representation of each persons connection strength and this determines whoyou can talk to listen. Mine is always on the lowest or middle how can I improve this?


----------



## TheGav

vRS Carl said:


> I'll try and get on too. I also try and avoid crashing into you lot :lol:


It can't be helped sometimes lol

I should be on around 7ish, if you guys come on and I'm on COD send me a message.

Ill get my mic going tonight if the wife aint got the other TV to loud.

Bannan, can you add me please, it wouldn't accept your name last night.


----------



## tmitch45

vRS Carl said:


> I'll try and get on too. I also try and avoid crashing into you lot :lol:


Mate accidents happen I'm sure I hit both of you. Its the morons who knock into people on purpose we don't want messing it up for us, I can do that by myself:thumb:


----------



## TheGav

Are you hard wired or wireless Mitch?

What router/isp have you got?


----------



## tmitch45

I'm wireless on BTs current homehub. Would it be better if I hardwired it?

I won't be on till the wifes in bed so will be 9-9:30 but will def be racing!


----------



## TheGav

Deffo be better via a cable mate.

im not to clued up on BT HH, but if you have a google and search for getting a better NAT type with BT Home Hub you may find some info


----------



## TheGav

I won't be on late tonight, prob 11pm max, got to be at work at 6.30 in the morn!


----------



## Dan J

Haven't got 2011 f1 yet but have got a copy of 2010 on the way so I can put some lap times up if you guys are cool with that?


----------



## TheGav

Dan J said:


> Haven't got 2011 f1 yet but have got a copy of 2010 on the way so I can put some lap times up if you guys are cool with that?


I have both mate 2010 is a lot lot slower than 2011.

But you are welcome either way dude.


----------



## tmitch45

Welcome Dan J it would be interesting to see how lap times compare.

Gav I'm up for work at 6:30 too so will only be on til 11:30 -12 at the latest. Should give us a couple of hours of good racing though! If I hardwire the ps3 what type of cable do I need and do I need to change any settings on the ps3 or will it just recognise that it is hard wired?


----------



## TheGav

Any LAN cable mate.

Just got into internet settings and choose 'wired' connection...it dies the rest itself mate.


----------



## vRS Carl

I won't be on any later than Midnight if i do come on. Up for work early too.

I may take a time out though to start learning to race without Brake Assist. I reckon that's where i'm losing my time. 4 Seasons on 2010 and i had it to a T. Then i got 2011 on launch, played it that weekend and then have been too busy with work since to play hence using Brake Assist.


----------



## TheGav

Where are you Mitch?

I have a couple spare, only 1 meter ones though.

See you on there Carl


----------



## tmitch45

Gav thanks for the offer. I'm in Notts near Newark. I'm going to look in the loft I think I might have one from the old days before wireless! I'd need a few meters to be honest.

Carl are you talking about brake assist or having ABS on/off. I use ABS but not brake assist. Its like you say its a case of learning the circuits if you were a regular on 2010 it shouldn't take you too long to get into it. That's why I like online cos it makes you learn new tracks before you would play them in single player. If one of us in the 'host' tonight we could make sure we are playing circuits we are most familiar with. If you let us know your best or fav tracks we can make sure we play them in the session. I don't mind any really but my best are;-

Silverstone
India
Spa
monza
Germany
Ya Minara

If therse come up when im playing online I know i have a chance of a top 5 finish unless I'm taken out!


----------



## Dan J

Thanks Mitch,Gav I'm on Xbox currently, yes it would be interesting how the lap times compare, I'll be a bit rusty at first as I traded my copy in back in november and regretted it ever since so can't wait to get back on it.


----------



## TheGav

Im pretty new to the game...and racing game come to think of it lol

Im ok with 

Monza and Spa but I need practice on them all so I don't mind any others.


----------



## Dannbodge

I play without abs and medium traction control with no racing line.

I love China, got the 1st corner nailed
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## tmitch45

Got myself an LAN cable so going to hardwire the PS3 for tonights racing as soon as I can get postman pat off the TV and my little one is off to bed. See you all later online at about 9ish for a few hours decent racing!


----------



## tmitch45

Just a thought, my racing improved massivily last night after a couple of JD's (to settle the nerves) but remember there is a fine line between enough and too much!


----------



## vRS Carl

tmitch45 said:


> Carl are you talking about brake assist or having ABS on/off. I use ABS but not brake assist. Its like you say its a case of learning the circuits if you were a regular on 2010 it shouldn't take you too long to get into it.


Brake Assist mate. I will re learn to do without. It's just getting the time.

I don't mind most of the tracks to be honest. Monaco is a pain in the hoop as not much room to recover from **** ups.

I'd say my favourites are

Australia
Canada
Monza
Spa
Silverstone
Suzuka
Brazil


----------



## vRS Carl

tmitch45 said:


> Just a thought, my racing improved massivily last night after a couple of JD's (to settle the nerves) but remember there is a fine line between enough and too much!


Drinking and Driving tut tut 

:lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Totally agree monaco is very difficult and the first corner online is carnage! The other track I don't get on with is Japan.


----------



## TheGav

Not sure if I'm going to get on guys.

Had a few problems over on BMW owners club I need to clean up.

Never ever volunteer to run a forum lol


----------



## tmitch45

I'll send you an invite if i'm on first otherwise message me if yr available mate.


----------



## TheGav

You on Facebook lads?

Gavin Hodson...

Beware though, can put some random status up sometimes.

The account I'm using now is new though, was easier to create a new account than delete all the idiot friends I added lol


----------



## tmitch45

I am, Tim Mitchell add me if you like! I know what you mean about FB. I've had to remove/delete a few people recently who keep putting so much rubbish on it was filling my home page screen! I'm going on f1 2011 in about 15 mins.

Just looked there are a few Gavin Hodson's on FB which one is you. Do you live in Liverpool or Swindon or what is your FB picture.


----------



## TheGav

Sorry guys, got carried away with the Stella and MW3 tonight lol

Mitch, friend request sent


----------



## tmitch45

Gav not got your friend request mate must be another Tim Mitchell around! i'll try and send you a request. I had a couple of races online last night finishing with a race at monaco which was total carnage:doublesho i think only 20% of the cars finished. Let me know if you guys are on tonight or later in the week. Always up for a race once the wifes in bed!


----------



## vRS Carl

Sorry for the no show guys. I'm going to be busy with work for the next few weeks so midweek play is probably out the question. I'll try and get on at weekends though if I can. 

I don't think I would do a Monaco online unless everyone in the race was people I knew. Can't be doing with the knobbers who purposely smash into you to get you off the track.


----------



## tmitch45

Guys, I've changed the thread title (with help from the mods - thanks Mick) in the hope of attracting more PS3 users to both online racing and the fastest lap fun competition. Lets see how it goes.

I was looking at settings etc on the online play on Sunday and there are loads of things we can do. If one day we get enough of us we can do a Private race which is by invite only so no muppets. We can even do a mini championship so selecting a few tracks (4 or 5 maybe), racing 20%, tyre fuel simulation on etc and we then get a championship table etc. If you guys know people on DW or otherwise who would be up for this encourage them to join the thread! It would be good if we could get something going like the DW boys playing on Forza4 why should they have all the fun! This could be epic!!


----------



## TheGav

We need to set a time and day sometime over the weekend.

Wouldn't mind turning on damage too?

Would be ace...looking forward to it now mate


----------



## tmitch45

Gav, the best time for me (like most I think) is friday night and/or saturday night when the wife goes to bed which will be around 9:00-9:30. sundays aren't the best as its back to getting up early Monday morning

I like the idea of a private (invite only) race or championship but we would need at least 10 people min to make it worth while. If not we will have to do what you did last time and have a mix of DW guys and the rest and hope there are no idiots.

As for settings I'm definately up for a more simulation based race i.e. fuel and tyre sim on as this gives an extra dimention with strategy. Also as you correctly pointed out with tyre strategy off its open to abuse. I'm not sure about the damage though. Not sure I'm good enough to not accidently damage my car which kind of then ruins your race at this distance. If more people want it we could give it a trial I'm always up for giving it a go.

Look you up on FB couldn't decide which one was you! Are you Gavin Hodson from Liverpool or Swindon or what is your FB picture? I'm going to have another go at that amazing time trail lap of Spa that Dannan did:driver:


----------



## TheGav

Fri/sat good for me..

I do work Saturdays but I never let them ruin my Friday night.

Like you said 4/5 tracks at 20%, should last an hour and half ish with a championship.

I aint bothered about the amount of participants, it will grow in numbers if we can consistently go online and post up here.

Ill put it on some other forums too and direct them here.

My mate will prob join us too when he gets 2011, but he is amazing at it lol.

My FB mate http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003210953466


----------



## TheGav

vRS Carl said:


> Sorry for the no show guys. I'm going to be busy with work for the next few weeks so midweek play is probably out the question. I'll try and get on at weekends though if I can.
> 
> I don't think I would do a Monaco online unless everyone in the race was people I knew. Can't be doing with the knobbers who purposely smash into you to get you off the track.


No worries dude, hope to race you the weekend.


----------



## vRS Carl

I will try and get online too but probably not this weekend


----------



## tmitch45

I'm not sure we want anyone who is too good playing lol!! But seriously the more fair players the better. Lets see if we can get people to put their names down for a Friday evening race at 9:30 onwards and depending on numbers we will either do private lobby championship or like we did last week and start an open lobby for other randoms to join. I'm not to bothered about numbers but min of ten to make it interesting I think. Also whoever sets up the race/championship we need to insure we select all cars are equal so its a level playing field otherwise if a less experienced race gets a slow car it will be rubbish for them. Its a good idea trying to recruit others I also think if we can keep posting and making sure the threat is active and near the top of the list people will want to read and see whats going on. that also why I changed the thread title to let other know we are racing!


----------



## Dan J

Picked up a copy of 2011 yesterday for the xbox so once I'm used to it I'll whack some lap times up.


----------



## tmitch45

Bannan, some good racing you are really good! I think we both got taken out quite a few times by some of the muppets racing with us. Hope to see you racing on Friday and Saturday night with us. I've also had another go at your fastest lap of spa and although I'm getting faster I'm still about 0.8 of asecond off your time.

Gav, I can't get the FB link to work, your FB page comes up but a cannot find on it where I send you a friend request. Also when I search under your name you aren't comming up. Have another go at searching for me I'm Tim Mitchell from Nottingham. My profile pic is me standing on top of a mountain with blue sky in the background.

To all keep encouraging fellow detailing world users with F1 2011 on PS3 to this thread for the racing on Friday and Saturday!


----------



## TheGav

I think we should set a date for 9.30pm on Friday.

5 x 20% races with fuel and tyre wear on?

Either tmitch or myself will set it up depending who is on first.

So just to make sure on rules.

Equal cars
Tyre wear on
Fuel Sim on


Shall we have dynamic weather or clear?

Im happy with dynamic....but I'm good in the wet lol


----------



## tmitch45

Let go for dynamic weather to keep things interesting! Shall we think about selecting a few tracks then? We could also think about getting a list of people who can commit to this friday so we know if its going to be an open or closed lobby otherwise we could end up with just two of us in the room! again if there aren't enough of us we may just end up doing single 20% races with the rest of the randoms. Thinking positive lets hope for a decent grid of us even if some of you get your mates from other forums etc.


----------



## bannan

tmitch45 said:


> Bannan, some good racing you are really good! I think we both got taken out quite a few times by some of the muppets racing with us. Hope to see you racing on Friday and Saturday night with us. I've also had another go at your fastest lap of spa and although I'm getting faster I'm still about 0.8 of asecond off your time.
> 
> Gav, I can't get the FB link to work, your FB page comes up but a cannot find on it where I send you a friend request. Also when I search under your name you aren't comming up. Have another go at searching for me I'm Tim Mitchell from Nottingham. My profile pic is me standing on top of a mountain with blue sky in the background.
> 
> To all keep encouraging fellow detailing world users with F1 2011 on PS3 to this thread for the racing on Friday and Saturday!


Cheers pal, think we are quite closely matched so hopefully some good racing, I know what you mean about being taken out, most races one of us ended up getting wiped out by someone. Could you tell I don't like Monaco?! Just can't get it right, hitting barriers all of the time, lol.

I may be able to get online on friday too. Not sure about dynamic weather though, hate the wet.


----------



## TheGav

Had no definates from other forums yet mate.
Will keep trying though, they just don't seem that interested !!

Anyway list

TheGav (soul1assassin)
tmitch45 (tmitch45)
bannan
Come on guys, should have some good banter over the mic and some good races.


----------



## TheGav

If were picking track can I nominate Monza and Silverstone please


----------



## vRS Carl

I'm a possible but it depends on work I'm afraid


----------



## tmitch45

Gav, cheers for starting the list of players! surely there are more than 3-4 of us on the forum and people we know who want a clean race!

Bannan, Monaco is really tricky I think I hit every possible barrier when you were behind me on the first lap! I guess its just a case of practice and taking it slow into the corners. Are you def up for racing on friday 9:30?



Ok race list for the Championship so far if we get enough people (8 to 10 min) we are open to suggestions for the final circuit.

Monza
Silverstone 
Canada
Germany


----------



## terrymcg

Sorry not had a chance to re read the thread, what console are we on about racing on?


----------



## TheGav

terrymcg said:


> Sorry not had a chance to re read the thread, what console are we on about racing on?


PS3 mate

Guys, I'm sorry, I can't make it tonight.

I have been offered an game of cards with a bunch of novices, I can't let this money making opportunity pass. :thumb:

Ill deffo be on Saturday night though.

Again, sorry lads


----------



## tmitch45

Guys I'll be on tonight if anyone wants to join in some racing. Lets try and definately have the 5 race series on Saturday night at 9:30. If people are definately up for it and want to confirm we can get the list going.

Gav no worries in your boat i'd de be playing cards as well if I'd defo be taking cash off cannon fodder! I'll be at the Autosport international show at the NEC tomorrow but will be on the net tonight, and from 6:30 tomorow evening to see whos about and help planning for the race. If your on DW tomorrow and people confirm for Saturday can you get the list going mate?


----------



## bannan

tmitch45 said:


> Gav, cheers for starting the list of players! surely there are more than 3-4 of us on the forum and people we know who want a clean race!
> 
> Bannan, Monaco is really tricky I think I hit every possible barrier when you were behind me on the first lap! I guess its just a case of practice and taking it slow into the corners. Are you def up for racing on friday 9:30?
> 
> Ok race list for the Championship so far if we get enough people (8 to 10 min) we are open to suggestions for the final circuit.
> 
> Monza
> Silverstone
> Canada
> Germany


How about Belgium for the 5th?

I will be on tonight at 9.30. If there is just the two of us we could try joining a 20% race if we can work out how to join?!


----------



## tmitch45

nice one see you on later and maybe tomorrow?


----------



## TheGav

And I still lost at Poker!!!

Ill be on tonight

Tracks 
Monza
Silverstone 
Canada
Germany
Belgium 


Names

TheGav (soul1assassin)
tmitch45 (tmitch45)
bannan (bannan)


----------



## tmitch45

I'm going on now guys


----------



## Dan J

Still getting used to 2011 the difference in the way the car handles is mad, a lot more challenging than 2010, braking is a lot more difficult to the point of doing my head in:wall: it just doesn't seem to engage until the last minute and by then I've over shot the corner, drs is good.


----------



## tmitch45

Are you using a pad or wheel and pedals. I'm using pedals and the breaking seems very progressive. My problem is the opposite I keep locking up into corners. I guess its just a case of getting used to it. How are your lap times doing in time trial?


----------



## Dan J

I keep locking up the inside front all the time going into corners, I'm using the 2d corner guides atm and they are well out on the braking, on the old version I can brake just after it guides you to brake and still get the car set up for the corner and get good lap times but this version is very different, guess I've got to change my driving style a bit and have a play about with the settings on the brakes.
At abu dhabi I'm 5secs of your pace still but I am sure I will get better the more I play it.....fingers crossed lol.


----------



## tmitch45

From what I've seen in other places it seems their might be a difference between PS3, Xbox and PC versions interms of laptimes, handling and braking etc not just the claimed graphics difference. I think I've been helped as I didn't have F1 2010 so haven't had to get used to the new game. From what you say it sounds like its like getting used to a new car! Keep at it also if you type in the circuit name then hot lap or fastest lap into youtube eg silverstone hotlap there are loads of examples which helped me with racing lines and how much kerb to use as the racing line on the game isn't always the fastest.


----------



## Dan J

Definatly as the feel of both versions is completely different, graphics are good,
Think your right I'll have to put some more hours in and learn the new car/s,
I only use the racing line guide as a braking reference point.


----------



## Dan J

Put some hours in last night and had a play about with the settings, I changed the brake pressure to low but kept the disc size to standard and the difference is very noticeable! Much smoother under braking and doesn't lock up so easily,
Still can't get any quicker round Abu dhabi so 1.38 is the best I can do atm, did some laps at Istanbul and got a 1.26,
Feel like i made some progress last night.


----------



## tmitch45

Just to let you guys know I'll be on from about 9:30 Friday and Sat evening if anyone is racing.


----------



## tmitch45

Good Morning guys! Well I was playing online last night with some very mixed experiences but it turned out to be a laugh. Ended up in a room with two scottish lads who were mates and had gone into the lobby together. They were both a similar pace to me and we always seemed to be next to each other on the grid so some good close racing and good natured banter between races like "oh that makes it england 2 scotalnd 0!" (all be it with me having to respond via message as still no headset!). It really is better when you are racing with someone you know/are mates with as when you are in a battle with them you have to be so careful not to take them out and to overtake with skill.

I wondered if it was time to regenerate interest in the thread and change the circuit for the fastest lap and see if we can get the online racing going even if its just 2-3 of us we can have a laugh and racing between ourselves regardless of being taken out by twats.

So I've looked through the thread to get everyones most recent and fastest laps and I hope I've got these accurate for you all. The results for Spa are as follows:-

bannan 1:41.958
tmitch 1:42.200
Gav 1:45.060
Carl 1:45.102

So congratulations to bannan with the sub 1:42 lap which after many many laps I couldn't better so well done mate! These results do tell us the fastest lap but don't show improvement. For those who posted all their efforts on Spa, there have been some impressive improvements in lap times. Myself, Carl and Gav have improved our times by around 2 seconds from the first posted time to fastest. Bannan couldn't do this for you as I think you only posted one or two super quick times.

So with the Spa fastest going to Bannan I think its time for another track if you all agree. I think we said Gav could have the next choice and I believe you mentioned Monza? If thats still the case Monza is the circuit for the next few weeks and then the winner can choose the next track. Anyone is welcome to the thread and to post up a time. The rules are that the time has to be recorded in 'time trial' which is in 'proving grounds'. The lap must be a valid non penalised lap and needs to be supplied with photoevidence. Appart from that there is no restriction on driver aids.

For anyone new to the thread we are also trying to get a ps3 F1 2011 online race organised so if anyone wants to join post up your ps3 name and we will add you to the list and via the thread inform you about any races we are organising. Also if you know any like minded people from other forums who would like to be involved in some fair, fun but competitive racing please direct them to this thread or let us know thier psn name.

I thought I'd post up a couple of links of other forums sites I use which are about driving racing games. The first is a guy called Alan who has a youtube channel called VVV. Alan does reviews, previews and comments about driving games for all platforms and hardware like seats, wheels and pedals. He also includes some other car/racing ralated stuff like his recent autosport international show report. Link below:-

http://www.youtube.com/user/TeamVVV

The next site is inside sim racing which I've only found recently and covers everything from driving games on the xbox and ps3 right up to serious simulation games like rfactor2 and iracing for the PC.

http://www.insidesimracing.tv/

If you look on their forums under 'racing sim hardware' and 'racing sim rigs' there is some amazing stuff. People have spent thousands on their set-ups like this one:-
http://insidesimracing.tv/forums/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=5975

The final site to share with you is apex racing leagues which is a forum and propper organised league for fair and organised f1 2011 racing and other driving games accross all formats. I've joined this forum and am tempted to join the league (my times are just about good enouigh) but I'm not sure if its too serious and the bit about having to email in with a reason if you cannot make a race is a little OTT.

http://www.apexracingleague.com/forum.php

Finally I had to show you this (link below) as I'm not sure if I should be impressed or take the **** out of them for this but below is a link to one of their races. Yes thats right for the top league they do a full presentation just like the BBC does for propper F1 with comparrisons of qualifying and 2-3 people commentating on the race. This is also the site that has a stewards pannel to discuss racing incidents and award penalties.






Anyway hope you guys injoy the links and start having a go at Monza. I'll probably be on f1 2011 tonight if people want to join me for a race.


----------



## Dan J

I really need to get a copy of this on ps3, would love to race with you guys.

Anyway I'll get some lap times up (with photo evidence) on monza if that's your next track, I'll also have a go at bannans time at spa.

Dan---J on psn. Add me


----------



## vRS Carl

I will try and get online later this evening. Depends what time her Ladyship and the bump go to bed


----------



## vRS Carl

Here is my best so far at Monza. Done with Brake assist OFF this time  so I'm learning. Just need to get more consistent but I am getting better as my first attempt which wasn't penalised was 1:25.973 :lol:

I reckon there is at least another 0.5-1sec in that for me and definitely 0.3sec as you can see between the previous best and new PB in the first sector.


----------



## vRS Carl

My latest but still time to be had.


----------



## vRS Carl

Are these too fast for everyone then :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

I'll have a go and post my time up. Some good improvements there mate!


----------



## vRS Carl

I haven't been on since. Will try and get on again over the weekend


----------



## vRS Carl

I have found that using brake assist punishes you for not staying on the racing line. I tried a few laps with it on to see the difference and i was surprised i was faster.

I can however nail the first chicane and go through at around 60mph vs about 45-50 braking myself. But i suppose it will just be practice that gets me there. I'm trying to be consistent at the moment


----------



## tmitch45

If you look on youtube the line the fastest drivers use isn't always the racing line the game suggests and therefore if your using brake assist you wouldn't be able to use these lines as i'm assuming it would slow you down for going off line.


----------



## tmitch45

Just back from work and had a few laps. Managed a 1:19.927 and I think that might be all I can manage. I'll be on tonight if anyone is racing.


----------



## vRS Carl

tmitch45 said:


> Just back from work and had a few laps. Managed a 1:19.927 and I think that might be all I can manage. I'll be on tonight if anyone is racing.


That is a very quick time Mitch:driver::thumb:

I forget are you using a wheel? I don't think i'll get anywhere near that but will try again either later tonight or tomorrow (got to clean the car first )

What settings are you using?


----------



## tmitch45

I'm not very good messing around with set-up so I just use the middle setting on 'quick set-up'. You are correct, using a wheel does give an advantage I don't think I could have done that time with a controller.


----------



## vRS Carl

Here is my latest. I nailed that on the 3rd lap. Knocked 0.7 secs off my previous. Still time to be had though as at the second split I was 0.4secs ahead but took too much kerb on the final left hander of the chicane and was penalised. But i think that would be my limit.


----------



## vRS Carl

More time knocked off. 1 sec off your pace though Mitch. :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

Are you using your DRS and KERS?


----------



## vRS Carl

Yup i use DRS & Kers on the pit straight. DRS all the way and Kers till the i get to 212mph. Usually leaves me about 1/2-3/4 remaining.

Take the first chicane then as i power out no DRS or KERS. Round the sweeping right hander and when i reach the point where i know i won't spin out then i use DRS. Take the next chicane and 2 right handers and then it's DRS all the way once round the second bend to the final chicane with the second split point. Get through that Chicane and it's DRS all the way down the straight and about half the remaining KERS. Once i reach the point i can safely do so i then open the DRS and use the remaining KERS coming out of the final bend to the finish line. 

Do you do it any differently?


----------



## tmitch45

Bit of a tip that I think works. When you first start your flying lap and the computer controls the car down the back straight you have full KERS at this point so halfway around the last right hand bend (the one before the start finish straight) I start with KERS and 3/4 of the way around I open DRS (be careful I've spun out loads:lol This then gives you max speed 212mph sooner. If you just do a lap as normal and then come off the last turn you wont have much KERS left so wont be able to hit max speed as fast. So when i'm getting really fast on a circuit I always do a lap then press 'pause' and 'restart' so I'm alway starting with full KERS and therefore max speed ASAP on the start/finish straight.

As for my lap, if you use the above technique you wont use any of your new KERS down the pit straight as you will be at max speed at the start line were KERS is then reset. So its full speed DRS open to the first chicane which is the crutial and most difficult on for me. The number of penalised laps I've had because of this is huge. As soon as I'm through its DRS open and 1/4 KERS to the next chicane. Once through this its a little more KERS and DRS. Then the two right hander and then DRS and usually the remaining KERS down the straight to the final chicane. Its amazing how much kerb you can take particularly on the first left turn into the chicane. If you notice there is a significant amount what looks like green astroturf which you can drive 3/4 the width of the car over. Get this right and you are in a strong position for a fast lap and are perfectly lined up for the rest of the chicane with I then take at full throttle. Once through this its DRS all the way and then the final right hand bend. I think I over brake for this bend (to cautious) as if I've nailed the lap up to now I dont want to ruin it on this seemingly easy bend. As soon as I dare (usually 1/2 to 3/4) of the way round I risk it and open DRS to get the max speed possible to cross the line. I'm not saying this is the fastest but its what i use at the moment. 

If you want you could load up my Ghost lap to see the lines I use? If you go onto 'time trial' and select 'leaderboards' then select 'friends leaderboard' and you will see the lap times of anyone you are friends with. If you click on their name/lap you have the option to load their ghost lap. If you do this make sure 'ghost lap' is turned on in settings.

I'm never sure when its best to use KERS. Do you use it only when your on a long straight and can achieve max or near to max speed or do you use it to help power our of slow 1st gear corners? I'm not sure I guess its trial and error. Get a wheel though mate if you can you have made such huge gains on your fast lap so obviously have an eye for driving games. The wheel will easily see you with a 1/2 to 1 sec gain I recon. My logitech driving force GT is excellent and I'm starting to look at an upgrade to possibily the logitech G27 or the Thrustmaster T500. Google inside sim racing for video reviews of wheels and rigs etc.


----------



## vRS Carl

So your using KERS aroung the final bend for a fast lap? I can't hit the point where the KERS is reset any quicker than about 195ish mph. 

I have tried more KERS use on that final bend but always seem to end up on the gravel or having to correct to much slowing me down. Dunno if this is because I'm a mong (probably) or I'm using a controller. 

I agree about that left hander though. I have even got away with cutting a lot of the very first right hander which allows me to take the chicane quicker. But yeah I usually end up being penalised on that Chicane :lol:

I shall have a go at your method and see if I can hit that reset line at full pelt. :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

I dont always manage to hit the reset/start line at full speed its more like 200ish.


----------



## vRS Carl

Bit quicker this morning.










I have found that for me trying to use KERS on that bend means I can't control the car very well. I generally don't use it until I see the 100 board coming off the bend and the same as with DRS otherwise I spin out.

I do think however this is to do with the limited movement on the controller as your pretty much either on full lock or not even with the sticks.

Gimme a shout if you do upgrade your wheel as I may have yours off you if I don't get one in the mean time


----------



## tmitch45

Nice one mate some big improvements since your first post:thumb: Although I'd love to upgrade with a wife and child and second child on the way my chances of an upgrade in the next 9 months are slim. Although I do think I deserve one for being an amazing husband, doing all the housework, doing all the care for our little boy, all the house work and putting up with her mood swings:doublesho, There are some on ebay but I'd only go for a new/unwanted gift type as you never know how much abuse they have received. If there is a god and I'm able to upgrade I'll give you a shout but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## tmitch45

Is anyone racing online tonight?


----------



## vRS Carl

I may do depending on when the wife and the bump go to bed


----------



## tmitch45

Had a crap night online last night so gave up after an hour. I lost 2 ranking points due to failing to meet the objectives in almost all of the races. You've guessed it I spent all night being taken out by muppets. In the last race I had to finish in the top 6. I was in second with third place catching me. He was close behind for a couple of turns and then he booted me off into the kitty litter! I recovered from this into 6th and thought I may as well continue cos if the guys in front get penalties (as most of them should have) I could make a place or to and as I'm in 6th I'll at least meet the objective. Well comming to the final bend the guy behind approaced at full speed with no intention of making the bend which again resulted in me being left upside down in the gravel! I eventually finished last. Its a real shame we can't seem to get the F1 2011 races going like the guys playing Forza! Let me know if anyones up for a race. Otherwise I might be spending a little more time in single player mode.


----------



## vRS Carl

Pretty much the reason i hardly race online. Too many fcuktards out there!


----------



## tmitch45

I agree Carl its a shame its so hit and miss as some nights its been reasonable. When you find a lobby the muppets often get bored and at the end of the day if they are taking people out they will always be getting a time penalty and they risk taking themselves out to. Found this on the net today via the VVV youtube channel I watch. If I won the lottery I'd definately get this racing rig:doublesho

http://www.vesaro.com/

Like I say we can keep going with the Monza fastest lap and I'm around if people want to race online if people want to join me.


----------



## Dan J

tmitch45 said:


> I agree Carl its a shame its so hit and miss as some nights its been reasonable. When you find a lobby the muppets often get bored and at the end of the day if they are taking people out they will always be getting a time penalty and they risk taking themselves out to. Found this on the net today via the VVV youtube channel I watch. If I won the lottery I'd definately get this racing rig:doublesho
> 
> http://www.vesaro.com/
> 
> Like I say we can keep going with the Monza fastest lap and I'm around if people want to race online if people want to join me.


That's a serious rig in that link mate, like it lots apart from the price:doublesho but It looks like its worth every penny.


----------



## TheGav

I've had some mad infection in my hand which is getting better quite fast now.

Couldn't even bend my fingers let alone play on F1

I should be back on next week.


----------



## Waxamomo

I've got this but unfortunately it's still in the plastic wrapper from xmas, just not had chance to turn the PS3 on since November. TOP TIP, don't buy a house that needs work doing to it :lol::lol:


----------



## tmitch45

TheGav said:


> I've had some mad infection in my hand which is getting better quite fast now.
> 
> Couldn't even bend my fingers let alone play on F1
> 
> I should be back on next week.


Nice one mate wondered what had happened mate. Noticed the stuff on FB about hand AIds:doublesho Let me know if you up for some online and we can see if we can get others onboard.


----------



## tmitch45

qjonas said:


> It is funny how the ranks on the F1 2011 laps can be busted with some laps only ranking at 28 seconds which is practically impossible to pull off on that game. I think that your setup and how you take braking zones are really significant to shave some few seconds off the time you set per lap.
> 
> Though those who are still on driving assist are surely on the losing end when everything is tallied up.


Sorry mate not sure what mean " laps can be busted with some laps only ranking at 28 seconds which is practically impossible to pull off on that game".

I agree braking assist will cause a significantly slower lap as when you leave the 'racing line' it brake for you which in most cases will slow you down.


----------



## tmitch45

Lets get another track chosen for the fastest lap anyone got any preferences? Perhaps one that is later in the game that we haven't learnt yet?


----------



## tmitch45

Anyone up for getting this going again with the new season upon us?? I was thinking to make it more topical we could do the fastest lap competition on the circuit that is going to be used in the F1 championship. So the next would be China and then we would follow the rest of the season. What do people think??


----------



## tmitch45

Bump - anyone?


----------



## Waxamomo

tmitch45 said:


> Anyone up for getting this going again with the new season upon us?? I was thinking to make it more topical we could do the fastest lap competition on the circuit that is going to be used in the F1 championship. So the next would be China and then we would follow the rest of the season. What do people think??


Sounds like a good idea to me, will try and get on it tonight and have a play around China :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

Waxamomo said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me, will try and get on it tonight and have a play around China :thumb:


I'll have a go at China tonight as well. Not a track I really play on so will be interesting. I really enjoy a new track, doing laps and hopefully seeing you times come down then working out how to go faster.:car:


----------



## tmitch45

Had a bit of a blast on China this afternoon. Its quite a difficult circuit especially the first sector where it feels like you are going really slow but actually slow and controlled gave me my fastest lap times. Thrashing it and relying on the traction control gave me really poor results. So after 8 or so laps my best time is 1:32.525. I haven't played F1 2011 for a while so I think there is more time to be had out of that.


----------



## tangledmonkey

I haven't played for a while but I'm game for some racing! I've forgotten how to do all the settings and stuff


----------



## tmitch45

I'll be on tonight around 10:00 if people are up for a few races


----------



## tangledmonkey

I would come on tonight, but I lent my game to a friends son, and hes left it at his cousins house


----------



## tmitch45

Continued from the discussion on the other thread...........

Just had a look on GT5 at cars and performance points etc. If we go for hot hatches we can either all have the same car no mods and soft tyre or we can all choose our own hot hatch and tune them upto say 450 performance points. the choice is:-

Focus ST 415pp
Renault Megan 414pp
VW Golf GTI 405pp
Volvo C30 R Design 415pp
Alfa Brera 409pp
Peugeot 394pp
Citron VTS 385pp
Suzuki Swift Sport 350pp

We could also do Lotus Elise 111R 04 v Open Speedster turbo (Vauxhall VX220) upto 500pp soft tyres

Another option is Mitsubishi v Subaru upto 500pp soft tyres.

This gives a range of cars to choose from and different drive types with front, rear and 4x4.

I'm happy to do any of the above as I have at least one of each type of car but I'm more than happy if people have any other options.


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> Continued from the discussion on the other thread...........
> 
> Just had a look on GT5 at cars and performance points etc. If we go for hot hatches we can either all have the same car no mods and soft tyre or we can all choose our own hot hatch and tune them upto say 450 performance points. the choice is:-
> 
> Focus ST 415pp
> Renault Megan 414pp
> VW Golf GTI 405pp
> Volvo C30 R Design 415pp
> Alfa Brera 409pp
> Peugeot 394pp
> Citron VTS 385pp
> Suzuki Swift Sport 350pp
> 
> We could also do Lotus Elise 111R 04 v Open Speedster turbo (Vauxhall VX220) upto 500pp soft tyres
> 
> Another option is Mitsubishi v Subaru upto 500pp soft tyres.
> 
> This gives a range of cars to choose from and different drive types with front, rear and 4x4.
> 
> I'm happy to do any of the above as I have at least one of each type of car but I'm more than happy if people have any other options.


Wrong thread mate - should be the GT5 thread.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Wrong thread mate - should be the GT5 thread.


Put it in the right section now thanks mate! Oh BTW got your email on PSN about F1 2011. I'll be getting F1 2012 as well in Sept can't wait. There is a video of the new F1 2012 game showing the Circuit of the Americas see link below.

http://www.insidesimracing.tv/videos/view/802/0/Inside-Sim-Racing-Episodes


----------



## Grawschbags

Looks awesome. Playing F1 2010 online was some of the best fun I've had with a racing game.

I never got 2011 as I didn't think there would be too much difference between the two, plus none of my mates bought it.


----------



## tmitch45

You did the right thing by all accounts F1 2011 has the Kers and DRS but the the graphics do seem to be worse. F1 2012 will have the new track(s) teams and cars and promises some improvements to graphics and online play. It was too easy to cut corners and take players out in f1 2011. Unless you played an organised online race you would often get idiots taking you out. On another forum I suggested that online racers got safety or fair play ratings which mean that you would need a better rating to enter certain rooms where people were after a decent fair race! Fingers crossed they can improve things for online play!


----------



## Grawschbags

I feel your pain. The vast majority of times I was online without my mates I would normally hang back at the first corner to let all the reprobates wipe each other out if they were that way inclined. More often than not you could slip round untouched and in to the lead while they were all reversing out the gravel.

Did you master F1 without the assists and manual gears?


----------



## tmitch45

No I was usuing auto gear and TC. Having played GT5 more recently with the aids off and manual gears I think I'll give it a go on F1 2011.

I get what your saying about the online as those are the tactics I use to but its so frustrating after that when your side by side with someone and they barge you of the track. I had a really enjoyable race I was in a fight with another guy for 2nd/3rd. It had been clean until the last corner when he gave me the 'old love tap' and spun me into the kitty litter its so annoying. Accidents do happen and when I've done that by outbraking myself I've held back and given them the place back! I also find that unless organised none does anything other than the 3 lap race which is way to short. I managed to organise two DW f1 2011 races but numbers were low and people gave up. We had 20% races which ment pit stops and tactics which I really enjoyed! We should make a realy effort to get something started with F1 2012 as I really enjoy the online stuff much more than the single player game!


----------



## tmitch45

With the British GP on Sunday I wondered if anyone was up for posting their laptimes for Silverstone to see whos the quickest?


----------



## bannan

tmitch45 said:


> With the British GP on Sunday I wondered if anyone was up for posting their laptimes for Silverstone to see whos the quickest?


I know a bit late but I will have a go. I will have a go at Germany too to get into the mood for next weekend.:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

I'll have a go later if time mate. I thought I recognised your username last night, it was from the F1 racing wasn't it? Are you planning on getting F1 2012?


----------



## bannan

tmitch45 said:


> I'll have a go later if time mate. I thought I recognised your username last night, it was from the F1 racing wasn't it? Are you planning on getting F1 2012?


Yeah, I posted a few lap times up on here a few months ago. I most probably will be getting F1 2012 yeah.


----------



## tmitch45

I got GT5 when it first came out and quickly got bored of all the single player stuff and couldn't find any regular online racing so stopped playing. Then with F1 2011 I totally lost interest in GT5 until we got the racing going on here. I do find it quite difficult initially swapping between the two games as the handling is so different! I will be getting F1 2012 and again if there is enough interest we can have a go at a f1 race night.


----------



## Edward101

Im looking forward to 2012 coming out. No point me getting 2011 now might as well wait. Will be good having some online races... how is the grid selected?? Can you do a sort of qualifying online to determine the grid??


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm well up for F1 2012. Never bought 2011. Should be a good laugh if there's a few of us on the grid. 

When is it out again?


----------



## tangledmonkey

September I think! I'll be getting 2012, will be well up for some clean racing!


----------



## Grawschbags

Cool, cheers. As per tmitch's comment above, I'll start life with all the driving aids off.


----------



## tmitch45

Yes I think its out mid-end of Sept 2012. It should be really good I really hope they have made it more difficult for people to take you out when racing online or they have some kind of lounge/room for clean drivers only.


----------



## B17BLG

Can anyone get this game cheap still? i put in google shopping says £13 then its lying to me and its not £13 at all!


----------



## tmitch45

B17BLG said:


> Can anyone get this game cheap still? i put in google shopping says £13 then its lying to me and its not £13 at all!


You can get it from most supermarkets new for around £19-£22 or places like tesco and asda sell games second hand but its luck if they have any in stock. I would give ebay a go there are some at 99p with a day to go so might be able to get a bargin!. The other option is to wait for F1 2012 unless you are getting both and want this to tide you over?


----------



## Matt.

I've just got this from Game. £17.99 free delivery.

I was disappoint that it didn't include the VIP pass code for the Internet. Every other game I have have always had a code where needed.


----------



## tmitch45

Matt. said:


> I've just got this from Game. £17.99 free delivery.
> 
> I was disappoint that it didn't include the VIP pass code for the Internet. Every other game I have have always had a code where needed.


Hi matt thats a reasonable price mind you with F1 2012 coming out in Sept it should be! Does that mean that you cannot play online without the code? It might be worth looking online to see if there are any available.


----------



## Matt.

Yea I think I have to buy one.

I'm a little mitt really, every Fifa I have from 09 onwards all have online pass codes, F1 2010 does too.


----------

